# Can't get my dog to jump in the car!!!



## kbrown

Henry is 17 months old and he still won't jump in the car. We've tried everything from putting his treats in the car, having another dog jump in the car, putting his dinner in the car, to throwing his ball in the car...and nothing seems to work. He rides in the car frequently with no other issues but we still can't get him in on his own. Any ideas?


----------



## Pointgold

kbrown said:


> Henry is 17 months old and he still won't jump in the car. We've tried everything from putting his treats in the car, having another dog jump in the car, putting his dinner in the car, to throwing his ball in the car...and nothing seems to work. He rides in the car frequently with no other issues but we still can't get him in on his own. Any ideas?


 
We teach "toes up", and then lift their rear in. It's actually better for them not to jump in and out of a car. Easier on hips/elbows...


----------



## bizzy

How is he once he is in the car. Is it that he dosen't want to go someplace scarry to him? And have you had him physical check to make sure their isn't a physical reason he dosen't want to jump?


----------



## amy22

Misty wont jump into or out of the car...and shes getting HEAVY!! Shes 11 months and weighs atound 60 lbs...I only weigh 125...and Im OLD!!! Ive also tried the treat thing too..how do you teach the toes up Pointgold??


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Gage used to put his front feet up onto the back of the SUV, and then we'd give him a 'boost' into the back. Toby learned to use the plastic ramp to get into the back, and we're now trying to teach Mila to use the ramp as well, since the doctor said she shouldn't be jumping around because of her back. She doesn't like it, so Julia usually picks her up and places her in the back. Nice to have a young one in the family to do the lifting. Mila's about 45 pounds and does not like to be picked up.


----------



## Shining Star

We have a Ramp for our SUV I got on E-Bay
We just open up the back of the truck put the ramp
down and she will run or walk up into the truck.
The ramp is light in weigh.
It works quite well for a SUV.

I would post a picture of the truck amd ramp but I 
can never figure out how to post one on a message


----------



## lgnutah

Brooks wouldn't jump up into the car either for the longest time. He would just put his front paws on the seat and we would have to lift his rear feet up.
My husband said maybe it's because there isn't enough room in the garage, so he just thinks he can't jump in. So he put the car in the driveway so Brooks could get more of a running start to jump in. After that, he always jumped in, even when the car was in the garage.
But,he's still funny about getting in if there is anything on the seat, it has to be moved or he won't jump on the seat!!??


----------



## Lucky's mom

I had the same problem when Lucky rode up in front with me. Since the kids were in the back and I did not trust my young son (the tail puller) Lucky rode up front and it was me picking him up and getting him in there.

Then the time came when I allowed him in back with my kids....and he jumpped right in, tail wagging. So he had wanted to be back there all along.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I have trouble getting my dogs to *not* jump in the car. If I am unloading groceries or that rare time I vacuum it, they are hopping in all the time. If they hear keys come out, they are looking for their opening to pile in...


----------



## kbrown

bizzy said:


> How is he once he is in the car. Is it that he dosen't want to go someplace scarry to him? And have you had him physical check to make sure their isn't a physical reason he dosen't want to jump?


He is really good once he gets in the car and we only take him fun places. Maybe we should have him checked out to see if it's a physical issue but I would be really surprised if anything was wrong since he plays just fine.


----------



## bizzy

kbrown said:


> He is really good once he gets in the car and we only take him fun places. Maybe we should have him checked out to see if it's a physical issue but I would be really surprised if anything was wrong since he plays just fine.


What I would do then is work on teaching a command to either "paws up" (or as PG says Toes up) or a jump command. Away from the car. Find somthing around the house or if needed go to local playground and work on teaching him the command. Onec he is responding in different location and generaling the command then transfer it to the car.

I tought the paws up command becaue we did therapy work and at times I would want her to just put her front paws up on the edge of a bed or a chair for someone to be able to reach her. 

As far a playing ok he may still not know how to jump. It take differnt cordination and skill to run aound with the zoomis and make a collected jump.


----------



## wagondog

I think it is just the incentive a dog has to jump into the car. Harley has never jumped into the car...ever. Quite frankly I was getting embarrassed picking this big goon up to get into the car. Several weeks ago we were visiting a young quadraplegic girl in her home, really I was there doing a favor replacing a faucet and had Harley so the visit just happened. Harley zeroed in on a little stuffed bear near the wheelchair. The mom gave the bear to Harley which I put in the back of the Jeep. INCENTIVE TO JUMP IN CAR>>>>>>>STUFFED BEAR. He has not been lifted in since the bear arrived and is in the back of the Jeep.


----------



## Defender'sMomma

Lucy, my girl, was like that when I got her at age 2. She had to get use to the car. She does front paws then back paws. I started with putting her front paws on the seat then helping her climb into the car. My male, Defender, loved car rides so he got in first and would patiently wait for her to get in with my help. Once Lucy got use to front paws then back paws, she started doing it on her own. Then Lucy decided that she would only get in the front driver side door then goes to the backseat.


----------



## BeauShel

I put have Beau put his front paws in and then lift his butt up. You put your arms under the butt area and they go right in. And it doesnt take alot of weight to do it either. Now Bama jumps even before the door opens, I think he is practicing to jump in the convertible when the top is down.


----------



## SoGolden

*It's a Process*

Harry and I are working on this. I don't see it as one issue--it's a process of several steps to load into or unload from the car. He has to get from the ground to the back floor boards, then to the back seat, then go inside the crate. It has been a struggle; but, got better when I moved the front passenger seat as far forward as it will go. That allows him more room to get in. I coax him with special treats. Sometimes he goes right in or out of the car... other times he just stands there and looks at me. Today he loaded and unloaded with ease at his doggie playgroup; then, I had to help lift him in when we left the groomer. He's getting heavy so I better figure out the training issue soon!:doh:


----------



## jnmarr

I decided about a month ago Miss 55 pound Princess Penny was no longer getting hoisted into the back seat by my broken old body.. with the hernia and mis alligned disks.. So.. I tried tossing in the treats.. worked once.. :doh: tried the do it like you are putting a horse in a trailer.. start from far away and run at the door.. saying hupp! Worked once..:doh: What is finally working is I kneel on the passenger seat.. holding the leash of course.. and pat the back and encourage her.. I don't let Rusty load until she is in.. When she jumps in we have a party.. WHEW!!! So far so good :crossfing


----------



## Swanolck

Daisy learned from my old girl Harry, toes up then mom will boost your butt. I've been doing it so long. I would love for her to jump up, but with a big SUV I don't want her to hurt herself, so I will continue to boost her butt. I just wish she would help me after I get her up there, I usually have to boost her half way across the seat so I can close the door. :doh:


----------



## Judi

The dog may have Arthritis.


----------



## Willow52

Make sure he has a running start. It's much easier for them to jump in that way than from a still position (front paws on car then bringing back end up).


----------



## Cody'sMom

I read once - if the back of the truck or inside of the car is black or dark, it can look like a giant hole or pit to the dog making him not want to jump in. The person put a white towel down and the dog jumped right in.

The back of our truck is light in color but I still have to give Cody a running start and say "HUP!" 

He was about 3 years old when I finally got him to do this. Before, as a puppy, I'd pick him up. Then when he got bigger I'd lift his front paws up on the edge and then lift his back end. That got to be too much lifting for me and there was no reason Cody couldn't jump himself but he was used to being lifted so it took a while to train him.

Good Luck.
Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Karlysmom

Sandy and Karly both do the "paws up" thing. We don't even really have a name for it. We don't say anything, they just do it. Then I hoist the back of them up. We have a pretty high Jeep and a pickup truck so I have never tried to get them to jump in.


----------



## GoldenSummer

make more room for him? My friends Mastiff wouldn't get in the car himself either, I went out to see if I could get him to go in... all it took was moving the seat forward and giving him more space and he went in all by himself lol Tys for the longest time wouldn't either... the trick that finally paid off for him was to get him excited, run around with him, taking him up to the area at faster pace adn toss his fav treat into the car... Tys jumped in without even thinking about it a few times, and now he at least does it when he wants, often though he still steps in lol We have a highlander btw, so heigh differences may play into it? But space definitely will, move anything that he might consider "in his way" including the front seat.

note: if the treat doesn't work get him really excited about playing with a toy and teasing it infront of him to run after it so all his attention is on that and toss it into the car, Tys fell for that too lol, point is to distract them so that they don't worry about it. For Tyson I actually think it was a bit of a fear because it was a big gap (ground to suv seat), time and paitence can help, get him more comfortable jumping up on beds and higher things, learning to do that will help boost his confidence to do it more.


----------



## BayBeams

I use a ramp with my dogs. It is much easier on their joints than having them jump in and out and easier on my back then trying to lift them.


----------



## sophies_mom

At this point Sophie balks at just approaching the car, never mind getting in it. She is a 2-year-old rescue. I've had her one year. She's the love of my life but she's killing my back, hoisting her and so forth. What to do?


----------



## Dee57

I have a 18month old I thought we got passed her jumping into the truck. now she is back not wanting to get in. I cant pick her up at all, when she puts paws on sit she gets down real quick when i try to boost her up. And when I have tried to pick her up she rolls over on her back on the ground. ANd when she is in the vehicle she lays on my lap and does not enjoy the scenery. Never had a dog like this. Need help with why she is this way. There is no reason why she would be scared of the truck, i want to take her places and do things. Had to cancel a vet appt yesterday cause she would not get in. I dont know what to do. tried food and just sitting in it with her. I need this solved and wish i knew why she is like this


----------



## Brave

Is it a truck or a car? If the vehicle is much higher than her, she might not be comfortable jumping up so high. Try building a ramp that she can walk up or teach her to put paws up and you can hoist her butt into the vehicle. 

Is it inside the cab? Can you buckle her in so she is restrained in case of an accident? My dogs take to riding in the car much better when they are restrained. 

Also keep practicing without going anywhere and make sure she goes to places that are fun for her. That gives more incentive and rewards her car ride.


----------



## GoldenSkies

Chester doesn't jump in either.. Not really a big deal since he's on the smaller side and I am okay with lifting his back legs (he always puts front paws up by himself).
The only times he has jumped is if he got a running start lol.


----------



## Kcfrankl

I love it! We have the same situation with our year old Toby. He doesn't even like to jump up on the bed so we hoist him up there as well. If he is chasing and playing with one of the cats, he will forget he doesn't like to do and does it! Glad to know we are not the only ones with this going on!


----------



## Leslie B

Does your dog know the kennel up command? If he does not then you should teach him that in the house now. It is important that the dog know this command as you never know when you will need to use a crate during her life. The car is a good example. For a dog that wants to get in your lap it is a hazard that needs to be stopped. Once the dog will go into the crate in the house you can put the crate in the back seat and open the back door of the car and command kennel up. The sight of her kennel (that she knows, and the command, that she knows,) should trigger her getting into the kennel.

For dogs that don't want to get into the car, suv, or van it can be a problem with their back so do rule it out at the vet but most of the time it is mental. They don't think they can jump in so they don't. The crate training can help tremendously. 

For the dog that is simply being stubborn I have found (through a whole bunch of goldens) that the following is a great way to break them of the habit of throwing a fit at getting in the car. I open the car or suv door and the make sure the crate door is open completely and the dog has an unobstructed ability to jump in. Give them a couple of feet back from the car so they can get a couple of steps to jump. If they refuse, roll over, sit down, etc then I grab the dog by the back of the collar and the ruff of the neck in my right hand, and the base of the tail in my left hand and I help the dog into the crate. Remember, lift with your knees. At the same time I give the command Kennel Up. It is NOT abusive or painful to the dog but it is not comfortable either. The dog gets the picture that we are not playing games and I am not waiting around for him decide when to get in the car. 

This method is way easier on my back than trying to pick up a dog from underneath. I also like that the dog has his legs free to reach for the crate which helps him realize that he can get into the crate. Not once has one dog ever yelped while I have done this in 10 years so while it sounds tough, the dogs do just fine. Best of all, most dogs only need this done 2 or 3 times in order to learn that they can get into the crate inside my SUV or car all by themselves. They look at the crate in the open SUV and hear the command and in and they do. In fact, I have to be careful not to leave my car doors open or I will find all sort of dogs waiting inside in the hopes of going someplace fun.

Good Luck


----------



## JimboGG

You should jump in the backseat first! Then try baiting him in


----------

